# first scroll saw



## 3285jeff (Sep 12, 2013)

I know this is going to sound crazy but I just bought a scroll saw… actually I got it for my granddaughter…she is 9 and wanted to learn woodworking…so I thought this would be a good starting point…and of course the safest….I got the Delta thinking that it should be a good one but I'm having my doubts..lol…it's probably just me but I feel really uncomfortable trying to show her different things and lol…I'm new to it also….can anybody give some input on this…ohh..and I thought it used both type of blades but I was wrong…this one only uses the plain blades…maybe that is alot of my problem…lol


----------



## Jimarco (May 15, 2015)

Steve Good is a very good scroll saw teacher, laying it out for the beginners from the start. He'll have you up and running. Here is the starting video. He doesn't charge for his video's and free patterns but does encourage donations.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

I have a delta from probably 20 years ago that I bought with birthday money. It held up to a intense use for a few years. I still have it and aside from the odd blades I've never had issues. 
I would highly recommend some good gloves while using. I can't tell you how many times I had my thumbs to close while sawing and hit a soft spot in the wood and sawed into my thumbs. It was always a shallow cut but stung a lot. Keep a small first aid kit handy


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

It should be a great way for your granddaughter to start woodworking. The Delta scroll saw is a fine machine - even back to the earliest model.


----------

